# Lake Champlain RC Field Trial



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Just a reminder that the Lake Champlain Retriever Club field trial closes this Monday. Come join us in scenic Vermont.


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

That close is tonight. Hope to welcome you back, or welcome you to the maple trial for the first time.
Jennifer Adsit


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Call backs to Open land blind:

2 3 4 5 7 8 9 11 12 13 15 16 17 18 19 21 22 26 27 28 30 31 37 38 39 40 42 43 45 48 49 51 53 54 56 59 60 61 62. 39 dogs back.


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Any info on derby?

Thanks


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Derby results 

16 - Pismo - Patti Roberts 
11 - Zeva - Pat Boteze
3 - Prophet - Patti Roberts
18 - Hannah - Diana Cooper
RJ - 15
Jam - 5 and 17

Congratulations!


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats Patti, Pismo, and Prophet - this means the Derby List for them both! 



Sugarwoods said:


> Derby results
> 
> 16 - Pismo - Patti Roberts
> 11 - Zeva - Pat Boteze
> ...


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Pat and Zbot!!! I believe that's nine derby points and QAA and she is just a year and a half old!


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open callbacks to water blind:
2 3 5 7 8 11 13,16,17,18,19,21,26,30,31,37,38,39,40,48,51,54,56,59,62


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Q to 4th. 5 7 11 13 17 19 24. 9am start at Stagecoach Rd. tomorrow.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open callbacks to water marks. 

3 5 7 8 11 13 17 21 26 37 38 39 51 54 56 62

8am start on Bliss Hill Rd.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Sugarwoods said:


> 8am start on Bliss Hill Rd.


I just love sitting on the picnic table looking across the valley towards Stowe ski area. 
What a place!


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Breck said:


> I just love sitting on the picnic table looking across the valley towards Stowe ski area.
> What a place!


It is an absolutely gorgeous view!


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Am callbacks. 1. 2. 3. 5 10. 16. 26. 31. 33. 35. 36. 38 39. 41. 43. 44. 47. 48. 49. 54. 55. 56. 22 dogs to water blind on Earl Grey Road tomorrow.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Cropper's Fire in the Hole "Deep" and Newt Cropper in finishing the Open and his first ever trial at 20 months of age!!!!!!


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Am to the fourth

33 36 47 48 49 54 55 56


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

lbbuckler said:


> Congratulations to Cropper's Fire in the Hole "Deep" and Newt Cropper in finishing the Open and his first ever trial at 20 months of age!!!!!!


WOW! Wendy, that is very impressive! Congrats!

Chris


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

So what are the open results?


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open results 

1-54 Cane Alan Pleasant - O J Thomas & B Davidson
2- 62 Spirit Rick Millheim - O Art Alexander
3- 51 Bullet Alan Pleasant - O M Swingle
4-56 Tubb Martha Russell
RJ 39 Joe Alvin Hatcher
Jam 3-5-7-8-11-17-21-26-37-38

Amateur Results
1-49 Ozzie Bill Booker
2-47 Salty Tony Flowers
3-55 Morey Mark Rosenblum
4-56 Louie Don Driggers
RJ 54 Nikki Alvin Hatcher
Jam 33-36-48

Qualifying Results
1-13 Molly Wendy Shepard Chisholm
2-24 Sky Nick Staszko
3-5 Sammie Wendy Shepard Chisholm
4-7 Zeva Pat Boteze
RJ 11 Callie Michael Johnson
Jam 17 Patti Roberts


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Terry,

Thank you so much for being such a great trial reporter! It's been a lot of fun following all of your posts.

Best wishes,
Dick


----------



## Mcgnaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Pat and Zbot!!! I believe that's nine derby points and QAA and she is just a year and a half old!


Thank you Becky. And thanks to all the folks that worked so hard to put on a really nice trial - in absolutely gorgeous country!:razz:


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Sugarwoods said:


> Open results
> 
> 1-54 Cane Alan Pleasant - O J Thomas & B Davidson
> 2- 62 Spirit Rick Millheim - O Art Alexander
> ...


Correction - RJ went to 11 but the dog is Edge and Rod Mack! Sorry about that.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Picture of Chris taken at the Derby.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Great photo, Paula! Enjoy, Chris..not in Derby for very long! 

Judy


----------

